# how many amps can a telephone handset wire handle



## degarb (Oct 4, 2008)

Wanting to mod a flashlight to head lamp.

My idea is the sears' gooseneck design with a flashlight head affixed onto shapeable wire, and use curly telephone cord down to an external battery pack (probably slung around my neck).

So, at radio shack don't see curly wire suitable for flexible conduction. (On an aside, this wire type would also help fix earbud issue of one month breakage guarantee.) Thinking telephone handset cord, and doubling up channels. 

Also, yet to go to lowes to see if I can get a flexible yet rigid wire that would allow all angles needed for a head (right, left, up and down).

My question is: If no common alternatives available locally, how many amps can a curly telephone wire handle, and how many if doubled. Could this create a flame nuissance for my head, or not. (I do hate the smell of burning hair.) And does anyone know of a common rigid but reshapeable wire that can be purchased that would suit this need.


----------



## Torque1st (Oct 4, 2008)

One word: Don't.

If you want to try it run your device with it and measure the voltage drop from one end to the other. Then calculate the dissipation.

Visit your local electrical supply store. Test lead wire is flexible. You can also buy silicone insulted heavy gage flexible wire at hobby stores.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 4, 2008)

Handset cord is commonly 24 gauge.

In free air (single conductor) the rating is 3.50a, but in a bundle (like a handset cord) the rating drops to only 0.58a


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Oct 4, 2008)

You can use Loc-Line (from the Shoppe) or cannibalize the flexible neck from another device. I can't help you with the curly cord. :thinking:


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 5, 2008)

The wire you will find in a headset cord will vary greatly. There have been no standards since the breakup of AT&T.

The wire leading TO the telphone was usually 24 guage. The wire from the phone to the handset can be just about anything. Some are very fine multistrand wire and others are a single stand (or two) coiled around a silk thread. Cheaper ones use fewer, thicker strands of wire. 

When you double the wire, you double the current carrying capacity.

Daniel


----------



## mikel81 (Oct 18, 2008)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> cannibalize the flexible neck from another device. :thinking:



Grill lighters sometimes have flex necks, or a microphone.


----------



## divine (Oct 19, 2008)

I looked on google for a minute.

Here is a link.

It says to call to order.

*edit* I guess that's not local. :thinking:


----------



## Fourinchdragslicks (Oct 27, 2008)

What if you used some heavier gauge solid wire (10 ga., or larger gauge but braided) This should eliminate your amperage concern, and you would be able to pose it in pretty much any concievable position. The wire size would have to be determined by how much wieght you would be hanging off the end of it. I would look at your local big box home center and play with their wire to see what looks like it might work.


----------



## Oznog (Nov 1, 2008)

Just look on ebay for "coiled (wire,cord)"

Lots of radar detectors use coiled cords. The gauge should be sufficient.


----------

